# Why do my network drives fail to connect when i boot up my computer?



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

Windows 8.1 Pro

When I boot up my computer, my 2 network drives fail to load and show a red X over them under File Explorer. When I click on the drives, Windows attempts to load it again and it removes the red X and shows the drives as being connected. Why can't Windows just load them up correctly from the beginning? This happens every time I boot my computer.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, in order to allow anyone stepping in to assist you please clarify which operating system you are working with, also please explain how you have set up your system it is important to provide as much info as you can on how you have set things up IE you are posting within the windows 8/8.1 sub forum which of them are you having the issue with.
For instance is your system set up with all the drives interanlly or via some usb connection.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When you bootup your Windows 8.1 computer, it takes awhile to load everything. the internet Network connection is one of the last, followed by Network Shares. It may take 5 or so minutes to wake up your shares and get a connection established.


----------

